# Release Notes for iCUE 4.30.162



## CORSAIR_Marcus (9. November 2022)

Hallo liebe Community,

heute möchte ich euch nicht nur die Release Notes von unserer neuen iCUE Version posten, sondern auch ein neues Features, was Ihr euch gewünscht habt vorstellen.

iCUE v.4.30.162 download


*Version 4.30.162

Software Enhancements*

We are happy to share with everyone our latest software feature, iCUE Murals. iCUE Murals will allow users to create lighting effects in an entirely new way such as using videos, images, and screen mirroring for an all-new experience of lighting synchronization across their iCUE products.

*Murals How-To: **https://youtu.be/I77193jsd-w*

This feature is still in beta, and we would like to hear your feedback related to this feature:
PCGH Forum: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/vorstellung-icue-murals.626327/
Resolved an issue with iCUE crashing on startup with Nanoleaf Light Panels

*HID Product Enhancements*

EQ Visualizer issues on Windows 11 have been resolved
Slipstream wireless polling rate is now shown in Device Settings
Resolved an issue with Ironclaw Wireless disconnecting from iCUE after rapidly changing its polling rate

*HID Product Enhancements*

ELITE LCD now supports Custom Screen Lists – a gallery mode that allows the display to cycle through different screen types
LS100 Hardware Lighting playback has been corrected for Rainbow Wave and Spiral Rainbow effects
Resolved an issue with lighting effects on Windows 11 N for all RGB supported DRAM


----------

